# Halloween?



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

Is Halloween celebrated in Dubai? My daughter is old enough to celebrate it this year and I would love for her to get all dressed up and go door to door for treats.

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It is not a big thing here and many people won't have a clue about it. My advice would be NOT to go door to door, as you are unlikely to get a good response, unless your neighbours are from North America. You will find items for sale in shops, but I'd urge cultural caution.

-


----------



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks! I might have to get friends together for a party at home. 



Elphaba said:


> It is not a big thing here and many people won't have a clue about it. My advice would be NOT to go door to door, as you are unlikely to get a good response, unless your neighbours are from North America. You will find items for sale in shops, but I'd urge cultural caution.
> 
> -


----------



## sugar_sweet (Oct 18, 2010)

*Halloween Party in Dubai*

Hello everyone,
Where can I visit to spend a fun and American Halloween Party? Any ideas? Thanks in advance


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

I was also wondering the same. It's won't be anything like America though.....


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

why dont we get together and host one .. for the forum members


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Going to curl up and watch some scary movies... Going to be sad not having trick or treaters


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh which reminds me, I need to stock up on some sweets, lots of trick or treaters in my neighbourhood! 
Hash, good idea, why don't you put something up. Sounds like fun!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> why dont we get together and host one .. for the forum members


great idea! i won't even have to wear a mask and a costume  i can come without make-up and wearing the flannels


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I'd be down ... that'll be gravy ... I'll come in my work uniform ... purple suit ... hat ... cane ... and drive my caddy ... LOL


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

*wonders if she dare ask where Saint Ari works*


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> *wonders if she dare ask where Saint Ari works*


Yes yes, I do wear a fedora ...


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

too bad i found out i wont be in Dubai .. i'll be back in the states was looking forward to hosting at party at my empty place in Marina


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> too bad i found out i wont be in Dubai .. i'll be back in the states was looking forward to hosting at party at my empty place in Marina


DC still?

Dood ... what happened to Hello Kitty?

Just when we're admiring your affinity for Japanese cartoon characters / stuffed animals.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oooh I  Manga!!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Oooh I  Manga!!


I love mangoes too ... :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm going to look up some Halloween Party ideas and try and put up a thread so everyone can go. Not sure how many will actually show up though judging from last night! :Cry:


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

sameera-Socialcirclesuae said:


> Time: October 29, 2010 at 8pm to October 30, 2010 at 2am
> Location: Xennya Terrace - Holiday Inn Al Barsha


Nice one, got any other themed piss ups for children planned?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

This socialcircles lady has sure been making the rounds!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> DC still?
> 
> Dood ... what happened to Hello Kitty?
> 
> Just when we're admiring your affinity for Japanese cartoon characters / stuffed animals.


yep going to NY then DC, 

and Hello Kitty needed some rest, will come up with a better one next


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Bring us some cheesecake from the Carnegie Deli ... or I'll settle for a Godiva cheesecake from the Cheesecake Factory ... damn, I miss that place ...

Better than Hello Kitty?? hmm .. like what? Sailor Moon? LOL


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Bring us some cheesecake from the Carnegie Deli ... or I'll settle for a Godiva cheesecake from the Cheesecake Factory ... damn, I miss that place ...
> 
> Better than Hello Kitty?? hmm .. like what? Sailor Moon? LOL


oh man i miss Cheesecake Factory my self, now i have to visit that place  if only the cheesecake wont go bad i would bring it 

well instead of Hello Kitty now, i am thinking about Dora the Explorer


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

The Carnegie Deli sells cheesecake ready to ship... along with their skyhigh open faced pastrami sandwich ... LOL


----------



## sugar_sweet (Oct 18, 2010)

I saw some pictures online they were taken at some Halloween party in Dubai. I couldn't get the name for that place. They do actually celebrate Halloween in Dubai in hotels.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont know about you, but the best part of Halloween to me is hearing my doorbell ring, getting to open it to little ones decked out in their costumes and give out candy. I will miss it terribly. 

Feel good story. 

One time, a little boy that was maybe 2 1/2 years old had a saint bernard suit on with the barrel around him neck came to my door. I just happened to be dressed as a monk to go along with 'our' outfit. He said trick or treat. I looked at that little boy and said, "Trick!" And called for my dog. When my kasper walked up with his barrel, that little boys eyes just lit up. Its one of the cutest pics I think I ever got with this little boy that I didnt know hugging my saint


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Fancy a Halloween themed brunch? The Creek Golf Club has one on 29th October, as well as a pool party/buffet and a golf tournament on 30th.

http://www.bydubaigolf.com/campaignmonitor/20102010/Halloweenboard.pdf

-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Fancy a Halloween themed brunch? The Creek Golf Club has one on 29th October, as well as a pool party/buffet and a golf tournament on 30th.
> 
> http://www.bydubaigolf.com/campaignmonitor/20102010/Halloweenboard.pdf
> 
> -


This sounds excellent! I think I'll go here with family, wonder if the forum members would be intersted as well since it includes golf! Thanks Elphaba!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

i wonder if club members get discounts or free entrance to the event, time to call them up


----------

